# Spec stage 2 clutch



## theGTO06 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there dear GTO maniacs. I have a 2006 GTO and recently got a new SPEC Stage 2 clutch. According to the instructions i was supposed to be able to use the factory flywheel after i get it resurfaced. However, that isn't the case. Now i am going to order a new SPEC flywheel, but i want to know if there is anything else i need to get to be sure my car will get put back together and run. The biggest problem is my car is in Europe and getting parts here is impossible, so i am having to order all parts from USA. That means waiting time for delivery and if stuff don't work - more waiting time. So my question is does anyone know anything about SPEC parts and bisedes a new clutch and flywheel, and bearing, do i need any other parts? I was told by a SPEC tech guy that a factory bearing should work with their clutch and flywheel. I will very thankfull if anyone can help me with this. You can also e-mail me - [email protected]


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I have SPEC and I honestly hate the clutch. It has so much shudder and crap drive-ability in stop and go. Cant wait to burn it up and throw in a LS7.

Anyways, biggest thing I can say is DO NOT get the lightweight flywheel, its too light for our car and more expensive. 
Go ahead and get your bearing and slave cylinder while you're in there it just makes sense to save the labor.
I would say don't go spec but its too late unless you can send back and get an LS7 or monster clutch if you want to spend the money. 
Spec seems cheaper but its same price once you buy all the parts that come in the monster kit.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

:agree Dont get a spec!!! I absolutely HATE mine. Just like Kyle* said, the chatter is ridiculous and the overall quality of the clutch sucks. Ive been doing the same thing, trying to burn it out so i can get my Monster Stage 4 =) When I purchased my car, the spec clutch was in it already. Everything felt fine, i figured thats how the GTO drives when I drove it home. Well i started noticing this loud chattering noise everytime i pressed the clutch down. So i took it into the shop and I searched everywhere on the internet only to find out that this clutch is supposed to make that noise! Every time someone is in my car or is looking at it, they ask whats wrong with it hahahaha I cant stand it. So if you still can i would return it, or just get a different one. Not a very good choice. But to each his own :cheers


----------



## theGTO06 (Jun 11, 2010)

Guys, thanks so much for the info. The bad thing is that my car is in Europe and like i said - it is next to impossible to get parts for it here, much less aftermarket parts. Mine is the only GTO in the country. I already have the clutch and i can't send it back. I am going to get the flywheel, but Kyle, when you say it is too light, what do you mean? Doesn't that help it accelerate faster? I am sorry guys, this is my first muscle car - don't know much about them. Kyle, also i will get the bearing, but what is the cylinder you are talking about? Do i get the market cylinder and bearing or aftermarket. And if aftermarket, can you recommend a brand? Thanks again for the help.


----------

